# Harry's empapelado de mariscos



## Harry Cobean (Sep 2, 2012)

i saw this cooked by a mexican street food seller on a food network episode of "mexican food made easy" with thomasina miers.i've adjusted the recipe a bit by leaving out the "stringy" cheese,butter & using raw rather than precooked seafood....so nothing like the original really!they didn't give any quantities either,just the ingredients & method,so i had to take a guess....worked tho' & mighty tasty it was too my fellow gastronauts!.i used monkfish,scallops,squid & prawns.mix,as always,is up to you but,obviously,the fish needs to be firm.
THE INGREDIENTS...as per photo is for one..adjust for number of diners
a)skinless/boneless firm white fish cut into chunks,i used monk
b)raw shelled prawns
c)king scallops with roe...they look pretty & the roe has bags of flavour
d)squid & tentacles,i used cleaned/frozen tubes & i split the squid lengthways then diamond scored the inside surface
e)15fl ozs(450mls)fish stock or fish stock cube/gel pot dissolved in water
f)couple of good glugs of worcestershire sauce
g)1tbls mayonnaise
h)green chillies thickly sliced...to taste
i)1 chipotle chilli
j)half a head of garlic as pics
k)small handful of coriander(cilantro)..leaves & stems left whole
l)ground black pepper....lots
m)squeeze of lime juice
n)pinch of sea salt
o)large sheet of aluminium foil
p)large bowl as in pics
THE METHOD
1)preheat oven to 400f/200c
2)gently press foil into bowl as pic..this was my way of creating the parcel & avoiding breaking the foil...up to you
3)put all of the ingredients in the foil
4)gather up the foil & crimp well to make airtight seal but with as much space as possible left in the parcel
5)gently remove foil parcel from bowl to avoid tearing & place on a baking tray in the oven
6)cook for about 35-40 mins depending on quantities/fish used
7)ENJOY!!
i ate this with a couple of tortillas that i put in the oven,after cooking the fish,to puff up...one did & one didn't....ahh well!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 3, 2012)

ps...i forgot to put in receep that although i left out the stringy cheese i did add a bit of grated parmesan


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks great H


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 3, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Looks great H


dead easy one to cook to k...just chuck everything in the foil,whack it in the oven,job done!


----------



## Cerise (Sep 3, 2012)

Love those foil parcels/packets for seafood, etc. H.  Easy peasy.  Looks delish.  (I'll have to pass on the squid ) Salmon, white wine, & dill would be great as well.  Like your fluffy tortillas too.  Have you ever tried making tortilla bowls?

The Consumerist » You Don’t Need The Perfect Tortilla Pan. No One Does.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking great, Harry!  

Hope your shoulder heals up nicely and your PT goes well.  Cheers.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 4, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Love those foil parcels/packets for seafood, etc. H.  Easy peasy.  Looks delish.  (I'll have to pass on the squid ) Salmon, white wine, & dill would be great as well.  Like your fluffy tortillas too.  Have you ever tried making tortilla bowls?
> 
> The Consumerist » You Don’t Need The Perfect Tortilla Pan. No One Does.


correct C! dead dolly dimple(simple!).the salmon,wine,dill would be fab...maybe with a glug of cream or creme fraiche too...hmmmm..good idea mate !i've made a similar italian dish with fresh mussels,prawns,firm white fish & part cooked linguine(just softened enough so it will bend to fit in the foil....fresh pasta would overcook)...also v good.
lovin' the video & the idea for the tortilla's c,gonna try that but,apart from the one in my pics,the tortilla's usually puff up in the oven.is there something you have to do to them so they don't inflate & turn into star shape flying saucers?!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 4, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Looking great, Harry!
> 
> Hope your shoulder heals up nicely and your PT goes well.  Cheers.


thanks c! physio is going well if slowly...but i am doing as i'm told for once in me life....damn!!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 4, 2012)

the doc must be single and can stop a clock, huh harry?

another good one. i like the rough "throw together" style of flavourful ingredients. gotta try this one.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 4, 2012)

buckytom said:


> the doc must be single and can stop a clock, huh harry?
> 
> another good one. i like the rough "throw together" style of flavourful ingredients. gotta try this one.


5' 2",blonde & 105lbs wet thru'...i know 'cos she gets in the pool with me for physio.....!!
give it a go tom but don't open the parcel til it's at the table.the aroma of seafood & garlic etc is fantastic & it looks dead impressive....no one realises how simple it is to make!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 4, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> dead easy one to cook to k...just chuck everything in the foil,whack it in the oven,job done!



Cheers


----------



## Cerise (Sep 4, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> correct C! dead dolly dimple(simple!).the salmon,wine,dill would be fab...maybe with a glug of cream or creme fraiche too...hmmmm..good idea mate !i've made a similar italian dish with fresh mussels,prawns,firm white fish & part cooked linguine(just softened enough so it will bend to fit in the foil....fresh pasta would overcook)...also v good.
> lovin' the video & the idea for the tortilla's c,gonna try that but,apart from the one in my pics,*the tortilla's usually puff up in the oven.is there something you have to do to them so they don't inflate & turn into star shape flying saucers*?!!


 
You might use a fork, & poke it a few times.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 5, 2012)

Cerise said:


> You might use a fork, & poke it a few times.


ahh hah!!


----------

